# What Asplundh gave me for Christmas.



## clint53 (Dec 23, 2013)

Asplundh from Florida worked here in central Virginia for the last 9 weeks clearing power lines. They cut down a Loblolly Pine and a huge Red Oak at the edge of my yard. I got 3 full loads from the Pine which I put under roof for the next 2 years. The Oak has about 5 to 6 loads, which I cut up today while the Wife supervised. The bigger Oak rounds are 24 to 36 inches. The trunk is gonna be about 40 inches plus some.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## HD2010 (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks like you will get plenty of exercise over the holidays.


----------



## zogger (Dec 27, 2013)

Excellent handy easy score there!


----------



## clint53 (Dec 27, 2013)

zogger said:


> Excellent handy easy score there!


Yep and it's only 50 yards from my wood pile. Between my son and I we have cut the big rounds in either 4 or 6 pieces and moved them to my to-be-split pile. They were just to big to man handle them to my splitter. I will post another pic later.


----------



## clint53 (Dec 28, 2013)

Well we got the rest cut into moveable blocks today and all the wood is on the to-be-split pile.
I have always been a magnet for big wood, but this tree was just too big. 

56 inches at the butt.




















Thanks for looking.


----------



## gary courtney (Jan 1, 2014)

clint53 said:


> Asplundh from Florida worked here in central Virginia for the last 9 weeks clearing power lines. They cut down a Loblolly Pine and a huge Red Oak at the edge of my yard. I got 3 full loads from the Pine which I put under roof for the next 2 years. The Oak has about 5 to 6 loads, which I cut up today while the Wife supervised. The bigger Oak rounds are 24 to 36 inches. The trunk is gonna be about 40 inches plus some.
> Thanks for looking.


beautiful backdrop


----------



## clint53 (Jan 1, 2014)

gary courtney said:


> beautiful backdrop


Thanks. Five miles away in the background is the "Peaks of Otter" that's part of the Blue Ridge Mountains chain. Lived here all my life.


----------



## Hoowasat (Jan 2, 2014)

Beautiful scenery ... I'm jealous. Been near there many times skiing @ Wintergreen & riding motorcycles a couple times doing the Blue Ridge Parkway end to end. I was raised in western MD and love the Appalachians, but after 38 years in VA & marrying a "Mathews Mud Hen," it looks like my retirement years will be spent along the Chesapeake Bay (was originally planning on WV or western PA). Almost all my motorcycle trips find me in the hills ... the eastern seaboard is kind of boring (flatlanders).


----------



## clint53 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hoowasat said:


> Beautiful scenery ... I'm jealous. Been near there many times skiing @ Wintergreen & riding motorcycles a couple times doing the Blue Ridge Parkway end to end. I was raised in western MD and love the Appalachians, but after 38 years in VA & marrying a "Mathews Mud Hen," it looks like my retirement years will be spent along the Chesapeake Bay (was originally planning on WV or western PA). Almost all my motorcycle trips find me in the hills ... the eastern seaboard is kind of boring (flatlanders).


I'm lucky to be less than a 10 minute Harley ride from the BRPW. The only other place I would consider moving to is Robbinsville, NC. I have friends there and my Wife even likes it there also. We go there 1 to 2 times a year.


----------



## cre10 (Jan 2, 2014)

It's pretty there!


----------



## stihlaficionado (Feb 20, 2014)

clint53 said:


> Asplundh from Florida worked here in central Virginia for the last 9 weeks clearing power lines. They cut down a Loblolly Pine and a huge Red Oak at the edge of my yard. I got 3 full loads from the Pine which I put under roof for the next 2 years. The Oak has about 5 to 6 loads, which I cut up today while the Wife supervised. The bigger Oak rounds are 24 to 36 inches. The trunk is gonna be about 40 inches plus some.
> Thanks for looking.



Beautiful country


----------

